

Computing a Theory of Everything - shawndumas
http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2010/04/27/stephen-wolframs-ted-talk-computation-is-destined-to-be-the-defining-idea-of-our-future/

======
smallblacksun
Wolfram talks about how he will be using his software to revolutionize
science, and you can too for the low, low price of $299.99.

Again.

------
bediger
Weird comments on the original article, akin to the people who literally wept
tears of blood when they got a copy of Posh Spice's new album.

